# Sertraline (Zoloft) and heartburn



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Sertraline can give you the worste heartburn you've ever experienced in your life. It will make you desparate to get rid of it.

Any tips? i'm downing saltines and tums over here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

BlueTank said:


> Sertraline can give you the worste heartburn you've ever experienced in your life. It will make you desparate to get rid of it.
> 
> Any tips? i'm downing saltines and tums over here.


i dont take zoloft but i get terrible heartburn. u can buy this stuff called prolisec, which is an antacid. im tellin u bro, it gets rid of all heartburn. its over the counter too.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Sertraline can give you the worste heartburn you've ever experienced in your life. It will make you desparate to get rid of it.
> 
> Any tips? i'm downing saltines and tums over here.


If you have a RX card try Nexium. If you do not have a card - famotidine should do the trick. 20mg on famotidine. You can get famotidine anywhere for little of nothing. You will have to talk to your doctor about mg for Nexium.


----------

